# Past 500 posts!



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow!

I just noticed I am past the 500 post mark..Yikes, I gotta get out more.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The good part of that Doc is your posts (and most of the other posts on this great forum) are always worth reading.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Just four more for you ScareFX and you'll hit the 500 mark too!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats Morbius.... and get crackin' Blackwidow.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

At my current rate, I'll reach 500 in about six years.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> At my current rate, I'll reach 500 in about six years.


You seem to go in fits and starts. You'll have a week where you post like 30 times, then nothing for a month, then 3 posts, then nothing, then...

I predict 3 years.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> The good part of that Doc is your posts (and most of the other posts on this great forum) are always worth reading.


Thanks ScareFX. I like your posts too.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Heres To 500 More!!!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Congrats Morbius.... and get crackin' Blackwidow.


Yessir, I'm workin' on it!


----------

